# My bettas picture heavy



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

I decided to have one thread to show pictures of all my betta's. I'll add more fish as pictures become available. I enjoy seeing all of your fish and hope you enjoy mine. Comments welcome.

"Jase"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Jay"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Martin"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Nathan"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Percy"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Pickles"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Toki"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Washington"


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Willow" (female)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..stunning fishy's!! I adore those names.. Did something happen to "Pickles" tail? "Washington has beautiful coloring..Where did you get them all? are they Petco/Petsmart finds?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

"Nathan"and "Jay" look like A/B fishy's!!!


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

i LOVE the name pickles.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bettaboytroy said:


> "Toki"


I am in LOVE with TOKI (cute name BTW) he is soooo amazing! Where did you get him, judging by his finnage and his unique color i am assuming you got him from a breeder?


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

lelei said:


> Wow..stunning fishy's!! I adore those names.. Did something happen to "Pickles" tail? "Washington has beautiful coloring..Where did you get them all? are they Petco/Petsmart finds?


Pickles is a doubletail. Not sure why his tail is "feathered" like that. Guess its always been that way. The reason I bought him originally were his eyes. He was from Petco and when I got him he had the coolest white eyes. Not diseased but I think genetically? He had black pupils but the rest of the eyes were white. I remember he would not eat for the longest time when I got him. Live bbs were the only thing I could get him to eat. He was also very thin and had a crooked body. Unfortunately with age he lost the white eyes but fortunately he is now a good eater and his posture is normal. He has always had a mixture of blue and chocolate coloring. He is much more blue than he was back then.

My betta's so far have come from 4 different sources: Petco, Petsmart, and 2 lfs. Washington is from a lfs that deals with almost exclusively betta's. I think he gets his fish from Thailand. Been reluctant to use Aqua Bid which is probably a good thing LOL.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

squidward89 said:


> i LOVE the name pickles.


Named him after Pickles the drummer from Metalocalypse. It's where I got Nathan and Toki's names from too. I'm kind of a metal guy.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bettaboytroy said:


> Pickles is a doubletail. Not sure why his tail is "feathered" like that. Guess its always been that way. The reason I bought him originally were his eyes. He was from Petco and when I got him he had the coolest white eyes. Not diseased but I think genetically? He had black pupils but the rest of the eyes were white. I remember he would not eat for the longest time when I got him. Live bbs were the only thing I could get him to eat. He was also very thin and had a crooked body. Unfortunately with age he lost the white eyes but fortunately he is now a good eater and his posture is normal. He has always had a mixture of blue and chocolate coloring. He is much more blue than he was back then.
> 
> My betta's so far have come from 4 different sources: Petco, Petsmart, and 2 lfs. Washington is from a lfs that deals with almost exclusively betta's. I think he gets his fish from Thailand. Been reluctant to use Aqua Bid which is probably a good thing LOL.


Very unique eyes indeed :-D


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I am in LOVE with TOKI (cute name BTW) he is soooo amazing! Where did you get him, judging by his finnage and his unique color i am assuming you got him from a breeder?


He is my oldest fish. I can't remember where I got him but it was not a breeder. I think he was from Petco? Unfortunately he is not doing well at the moment and is medicating. The picture is not the most recent.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bettaboytroy said:


> He is my oldest fish. I can't remember where I got him but it was not a breeder. I think he was from Petco? Unfortunately he is not doing well at the moment and is medicating. The picture is not the most recent.


I am sorry! Hope he gets better!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

"Adrian" My Regular Plakat from lfs.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

My female "Kolacky". Two views in different lighting. The darker photo is more true.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Omigosh!!! They're all gorgeous!!! What a great crew~


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

your female is a beaut and love pickels.. he is cute what else can i say... toki is a really great name too.... lol love them all


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I have a HMPK that looks almost identical to Jase! Only real difference is that my HMPK has longer ventral fins with more white, but other wise I'd think you had taken my fish! XD


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

bettaboytroy said:


> My female "Kolacky". Two views in different lighting. The darker photo is more true.


Kolacky looks exactly like my Tasmin!!!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

My male Crowntail "Scarpacci". He was labeled as Dragonscale. Anyone know what color pattern he is?


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

they are all amaing... i especially like willow and jay


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

amazing*


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

wOw!! I love the HMPK's!!! They are my favorite, I love all of your fish GREAT finds


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

These two female Veiltails are in a 20 gallon community tank. They are bff's. they hardly ever leave each others sides.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope it's OK to keep this thread alive. obviously some of the fish posted earlier are gone now but thought this would be a nice way to show my current, as well as, my past fish.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

*Female Dragon Scale Plakat*

In my opinion the nicest looking female I've ever owned. My next breeding project.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Love that orange gal. Absolutely adorable. Nathan and Toki are my favorites. Love the light coloration of toki


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Scarpacci is my favorite! I have never seen a crowntail like him!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

This is "Mercury"


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love Jay <3 he could be Anchovys brother. Hahaha


----------

